Scientific Linux Is Dying - freerunner
======
StudentStuff
Be less vague?

~~~
eesmith
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_Linux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_Linux)
says "In April 2019, it was announced that Scientific Linux would be
discontinued, but that maintenance will continue to be provided for the 6.x
and 7.x releases through the end of their lifecycles."

lwn synopsis at
[https://lwn.net/Articles/786422/](https://lwn.net/Articles/786422/) .

Note: 'Scientific Linux' is a Red Hat-derived distribution. Users are
migrating to CentOS.

~~~
StudentStuff
What benefits did Scientific Linux offer over other distros?

~~~
eesmith
I think you can read Wikipedia and its references as well as I can.

